# Relaying a live gig to a projector in another location.



## djamorpheus (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been instructed to carry out a project in the club that i work at. There are two rooms in this venue which we are attempting to use more efficiently when a big DJ is gigging.
What we require is three camcorders that will be recording the DJ and we are wanting to output this live to the second room. What tools are required to achieve this? I have been looking at the edirol v8 as a mixer. I am also thinking about incorporating vjing into this broadcast, so mixing in various abstract videos and the DJ.


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 25, 2011)

Are the two rooms isolated from each other sonically? or are you looking to have the same sound in both rooms. The issue I am getting at is delay, you can easily have the same audio feed from the DJ in both rooms, BUT if you start to add cameras and a mixer in most cases you will introduce a delay in the video feed. If the rooms are isolated then it is pretty straight foward to delay the a audio to match the video. If they rooms are not isolated, then you might not be happy with most lower end consumer solutions. You will find the camera adds delay, the mixer and then the projector with the amount of delay based on which unit you are using.

Sharyn


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 25, 2011)

the Edirol or another simple vid mixer would serve this simple application quite well, assuming your club already has audio all figured out and all you want is to be able to show the video of the performer in all your rooms then several analog cameras, connected to a switcher by coax cable, and several projectors connected to the mixer again through coax would be a easy and professional solution.

if you want to get fancy and mix in visualizers and clips I might recommend VJ software like arkaos GrandVJ or Numark NUVJ (cheaper and packaged with a controller) for these you would want to run dv from the camcorders to the computer running the software or run your analog cameras into capture cards on the computer and take the computers video output and run it to the projector. this would be a little more complicated but is better suited to your application of club video, I use a simple NU-VJ setup to VJ at shows with a few bands at my school and it works very well.


----------



## museav (Nov 25, 2011)

djamorpheus said:


> I have been instructed to carry out a project in the club that i work at. There are two rooms in this venue which we are attempting to use more efficiently when a big DJ is gigging.
> What we require is three camcorders that will be recording the DJ and we are wanting to output this live to the second room. What tools are required to achieve this? I have been looking at the edirol v8 as a mixer. I am also thinking about incorporating vjing into this broadcast, so mixing in various abstract videos and the DJ.


What is the purpose of the recording? Who is going to be running all of this? What are the displays? What level of quality are you looking for? What is the budget?

There are a number of potential issues you may have to address from technical ones such as Sharyn noted to artisitic ones such as who controls the content displayed and any added videos or graphics to legal issues such as copyright related to any videos or graphics used as well as the recording and possibly 'broadcasting' aspects.

Esmphoto mentioned DV and FireWire, one factor to keep in mind in this type of application is that IEEE 1394 or FireWire cables are limited to roughly 15' without intermediate devices. This is also why I asked about the displays as one common challenge in applications like this is addressing the various video input and output formats and resolutions possible, the compatibility of all the devices with those and any transcoding or conversion that may have to be involved.

On a more detailed technical level, are you wanting to record all three cameras for later editing or are you looking more for recording the live production? Are you envisioning fixed cameras, 'robotic' cameras or manned cameras?


----------



## pmolsonmus (Dec 5, 2011)

Based on your question, I read it to say you want to broadcast the "big name" DJ in your smaller rooms.

If you mix the video, send a mixed audio/video feed via Cat-5(6) to the other room where you can have a projector or big screen and your audio feeds as well. 2 boxes and cheap Cat5(6) cable.

Something like this....
We're using this type of technology to send a monitor feed and audio to our green rooms in a black box.

Cables To Go - Search Results


----------

